# Anyone have rabbits and a dog?



## M.R. Lops (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi I raise rabbits and a few months ago I got a shiba inu puppy.  I got him when he was 11 weeks old and now he is 8 months old.  I've never really introduced him to my bunnies though.  All of my bunnies are kept in a small bunny barn/shed in the backyard, except one of them is in a hutch in the backyard.  My puppy likes to come over to the rabbit hutch and sniff my bunny in there but has never tried to harm him, except on one occasion where I had let him out and he hopped over too close to my dog's tie-out and my dog darted over towards him and pulled as far as his tie-out would let him and sniffed the bunny (the bunny was on the edge of where his tie-out ended, so he was just out of reach of the dog).
Today, I tried introducing him to one of my 13 week old babies.  I had the bunny in my arms and the dog came over and looked at her funny then tried to come over too close to her and the bunny hopped out of my arms.  And that's when the chase began.  I stepped on my dog's tie-out and the bunny hopped away up towards the side of the house to the garage.  She laid down there and I ran up and got her.  
Normally if my dog sees a wild rabbit he will bark at it and try to chase it.  But, yet he's never tried to harm my bunny that's outside in the hutch, he just likes to come over and sniff him.  but, if a bunny is loose then he likes to chase them.  I've had my baby bunnies out hopping about before and my dog will just lay there and watch them.  If they get to close to him then he'll try to dart over at them (but of course I keep them out of his reach).
So, just wondering if its possible to teach my dog not to harm my bunnies.  I've been wanting to introduce them for a long time, but never knew when was the right time.  Is it possible to teach him not to harm them?  I know people have had dogs and rabbits live happily together, but don't know if its possible with my dog.  Any advice will be appreciated or personal experiences.

This is a link to one of my fav. youtube videos ever!  Its a shiba inu (same breed as my dog) and a Mini Rex (one of the breeds of rabbits I raise) eating popcorn (one of my fav. snacks) together!  It is so cute!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVsUoNPtLW0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 22, 2011)

I think there was an episode of The Dog Whisperer where he teaches a dog to tolerate a bunny. Here is the link, though im not sure if it is the full video.
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/videos/feeds/cv-seo/Dog-Whisperer/All-Videos/Killer-Dog-Becomes-Rabbit-Friendly.html


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link!  My shibas not as calm as that dog though.  He graduated from obedience school, but he still doesn't like to listen all the time, he can be stubborn sometimes.  I kept waiting for that dog to jump up and lunge at the bunny, that was impressive.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 23, 2011)

At 8 months old, your dog still has puppy tendencies.  My 12 year old is now just getting used to bunnies hopping and running around him.  He's just curious and gets a bit excited and once to run and play with them.  But we make him understand that he's just too big and could be rough with them.  So Jake lays by me while I sit on the floor as our bunnies run and play and when they are close I say "be nice and gentle".  And he is.  He's also an older dog who has been well versed in training.    The bunnies are fascinated by him as he is of them.    Don't give up.  He could be a real good dog to your bunnies.  Just remember, the dog reads your feelings so relax.  

As you said you trained but he doesn't fully listen.  Keep working on it.  You started out perfect by getting training.  You get to know your dog and your dog gets to know you.  It's really good to train.   When you are with him and your bunnies, if the dog focuses more on the bunny than yourself, you must redirect his sight to you.    Jake, when he gets too excited, will whine so we always correct and make him lay beside me.  He wants to play so bad with these two little bunnies, he gets so excited.    You just break that excitement and concentration on the bunny.  

The Dog Whisper has many books on training with very good information.  He feels the same way I do.  There is not a bad dog, just a bad owner.  He teaches the people more than the dogs.  He just helps the dogs get their "focus" back.  It's true with any animal, not just dogs.  You just need to learn to read them.  I've been reading Jake for 12 years that's why it's going a little smoother than your encounters.   And if you think a 12 year dog slows down, wrong with Jake.  Not with this one.  Fully active, great condition.  

Keep at it.  Make sure they realize what the "pack" is.  Make sure your dog knows that he's the leader of the Bunny Pack BUT you are Alpha!  

It's going to be OK.  Just don't give up and stop working with both your dog and your bunnies.  Good Luck!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!  And i know a shiba insn't the best dog to have around rabbits.  They were bred to hunt small game in the mountains of Japan (including rabbits).  They are no longer used as hunting dogs now though.  He always goes crazy though when he sees a wild rabbit, especially on our walks.  Well, he goes crazy though when he sees any other animal (including other dogs).  I know with time any dog could probably get along with a bunny though, especially if you start when they're young.  I know a rabbit breeder that has a lab mix, basset hound, and another dog that will come into her bunny barn and not harm her bunnies.  She said the dogs grew up with the bunnies around though.  So, i know its possible, just not sure where to start.  I guess i'll do kind of what you said Ms. Research and what they did on the Dog Whisperer video.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 23, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice!  And i know a shiba insn't the best dog to have around rabbits.  They were bred to hunt small game in the mountains of Japan (including rabbits).  They are no longer used as hunting dogs now though.  He always goes crazy though when he sees a wild rabbit, especially on our walks.  Well, he goes crazy though when he sees any other animal (including other dogs).  I know with time any dog could probably get along with a bunny though, especially if you start when they're young.  I know a rabbit breeder that has a lab mix, basset hound, and another dog that will come into her bunny barn and not harm her bunnies.  She said the dogs grew up with the bunnies around though.  So, i know its possible, just not sure where to start.  I guess i'll do kind of what you said Ms. Research and what they did on the Dog Whisperer video.


FYI, once your dog gets "used" to your bunnies, if you change the routine just a little, you need to remind him a little more.  For example, today we opened up the bunnies run area in our living room.  We gave them more space to run and explore.  Well they did run and explore.  With more room, the bunnies could really stretch their legs.  Boy are they fast!  Jake got restless a few times with the speed of the bunnies and actually made a move toward them.  Just note, he did this at the very beginning in the little area we had.  It took him just a little longer to settle down, but he did.  He had fun watching them streak across the room and they enjoyed stretching their legs.  I know tomorrow it will be a little better.  

You will find your routine and you will find a way when that routine changes to help your dog adjust.  It just takes a lot a time and work.  And as the animal lover that you are, you won't mind at all.  Let me know how it's going.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> M.R. Lops said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI, couldn't wait.  I let the bunnies have another run in their new "bigger" area.  Jake was excellent.  I gave the command "down" and he stayed.  We both enjoyed being on the ground watching these bunnies enjoy their exercise.  Both Dobby and Kreacher were running circles around Jake and he never budged.   Both bunnies came up to him as they usually do and he didn't move.   We are on the way to being a very tight pack.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great that your bunnies and dog are getting along!  Hopefully my puppy will learn to tolerate my bunnies.  I haven't tried introducing them again yet.  And what kind of dog is Jake?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 24, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> That's great that your bunnies and dog are getting along!  Hopefully my puppy will learn to tolerate my bunnies.  I haven't tried introducing them again yet.  And what kind of dog is Jake?


We laugh!  He's a Purebred New Jersey Mutt!  He's part shephard, doberman, pitbull and rottie.  He was bred to fight.  Got him in time as I posted before and he's been a pleasure to have around.  Damn good dog!  Took some time to get rid of a few issues due to his upbringing, but we succeeded and he's a normal, very dedicated friend.  

Good temperment, loves to get silly with you, running after balls.  He is fast!  He doesn't run like a 12 year old.  Thought he would slow down now, but I was wrong.  

Take you time with your puppy.  Keep reminding yourself that he is STILL a puppy at 8 months.  Sometimes we forget when they are full grown.  Organize the pack and it's structure and you will be fine.  I have no doubts.  It is fun when the Pack comes together.  The unbreakable bond.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's my Purebred New Jersey Mutt Jake

My Bunny LGD!  









Turned out to be a Treasure.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's Jake watching his bunnies!


----------

